# Tack repair shops in Central TX



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I am selling my barrel saddle, and I want to take it to a saddle shop before I sell it and get any repairs done that may need to done before I sell it. Does any one know any good , reputable saddle makers/repair shops in Central Texas, near Florence/Andice/Briggs/Georgetown or in Austin? 

Second, has anyone ever heard of these guys, are they good? 

T Dons saddle and shoe repair- in Georgetown 
skeeterssaddlehouse
Home
Saddle Up in Groesbeck 

...Or I could go straight to Courts Saddlery in Bryan where the saddle was made, but that's a pretty far drive for me.


----------

